# Any ants thinking about working a street cart to maximize "the hustle"?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Reading this article, it seems to me that folks that don't have a ride to hustle in (and have otherwise run out of options) turn to street cart hustling.
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...et-vendors-undocumented-immigrants-covid.html


----------

